# Looking to adopt a female pigeon - near Pensacola, FL



## WasKristen3111 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I live in Pensacola, FL and am looking for a female pigeon to adopt. Here's my story:

I had a mixed pair of fancy pigeons that were my pets for 6 years. I got them separately, taking them in from an animal shelter I volunteered at. They fell in love and life was great! But, I just had to put the female (a helmet pigeon) down because her cloaca (not sure I'm spelling that right, basically her rectum) prolapsed. The vet did a small surgical procedure on her to put the cloaca back in but by the next day it had come out again so we had to put her down. Her mate (I can't identify his breed but he's some kind of roller, I think) is calling and calling for her and I feel so sad for him. I'm thinking if someone out there near me is needing to rehome a female pigeon, that I would like to adopt her for my male pigeon to be happy again. Not to discriminate, but I want a small, fancy type pigeon only because the male is not very big and he is very gentle and meek, so a large, feral gray bar or homer probably wouldn't do well for him. I do not allow my pigeons to hatch their eggs - I swap them out right away with fakes. So, I am not breeding them. They are strictly pets that I enjoy watching and taking care of. They have a large, covered custom-made metal cage that sits on my back porch, so they are kept very safe. In the winter, the cage gets wrapped and a heat lamp gets installed. 

Long story short is that I will provide a very loving home for the adoptee. I do not get to play on the internet much so if you have a potential bird for me, please email me at [email protected] otherwise I may not catch your reply. Thank you so very much!

Kristen


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

The fact that the prolapse came out again points clearly to a bad-incorrect treatment of what the vet did.

That you put or let you convince by the vet to put the bird down (kill it) it shows very little to no knowleage of how birds can recover of their illnesess and injuries with propper care, specially when they are still alive.

I would rather first inform myself in a broader way to understand that killing a bird suffering from something completly treatable its unnecesary and mostly abusive, people should be willing to take the hard part of having a pet at home and willing to suffer with them till natural death happens.

A vent that comes out again due to malpractice of the vet its not at all a reason to kill a bieng you supposedely love and care about.

Birds with all the intestines prolapsed survive with propper care oportune and correct intervention.

Maybe this page helps to understand how a prolapse is treated and to be aware that most vets are not just ignorants of many things they play to know, but also that you always have to choose an specialized vet in pigeons. or at list in birds in general.

http://www.lbah.com/avian/prolapsed_cloaca.htm


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

ETphonehome said:


> The fact that the prolapse came out again points clearly to a bad-incorrect treatment of what the vet did.
> 
> That you put or let you convince by the vet to put the bird down (kill it) it shows very little to no knowleage of how birds can recover of their illnesess and injuries with propper care, specially when they are still alive.
> 
> ...


Maybe she didn't know that the bird could survive. The vet could have very knew very little about pigeons. Don't blame her. I don't. And I hope you get the pigeon you are looking for!


----------

